# Solved: Livekernelevent problem



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, the error i had before wasnt the error i thought it was originaly. Ive just checked my problem rports and i have an error i have not had before.

when i play a game that is "graphics intensive" it freezes almost straight away, then crashes to the desktop to say theres an error... then resumes the game... and so it continues etc etc...

anyway this is the error i get. 

Product
Windows

Problem
Video hardware error

Date
16/03/2009 15:47

Status
Not Reported

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	LiveKernelEvent
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20090316-1547.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	117
BCP1:	85676348
BCP2:	8E8A6650
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1




anyone have any solutions or ideas behind this?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php download and run. What does XP SP 0.0 mean? What service patches are you running with xp? Jazz


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

ok i have no idea where your getting XP SP 0.0 from.... i cant see xp anywhere? maybe im just being blind... anyhoo....

Im not running XP. i run 32bit vista ultimate

and are you raedy for the CPUID stats.... cos theres lots lol... so i hope you understand all this lol....

CPUID Hardware Monitor 1.1.3.0
-----------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Vendor	XFX
Mainboard Model MB-750I-72P9 (0x2C0 - 0x504C8720)

LPCIO
-----------------------------------------------------
Vendor Fintek
Model F71882F
Vendor ID 0x1934
Chip ID 0x541
Config Mode I/O address	0x4E

Dump config mode register space, LDN = 0x4
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 FF FF 00 FF FF FF FF 04 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
10 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
20 05 41 20 19 34 00 80 5F 00 00 00 00 08 0E 00 00 
30 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
40 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
50 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
60 0A 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

Fintek F71882F hardware monitor

Voltage sensor 0	3.39 Volts [0xD4] (+3.3V)
Voltage sensor 1	1.22 Volts [0x98] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage sensor 2	1.70 Volts [0x6A] (VIN2)
Voltage sensor 3	0.91 Volts [0x4D] (VIN3)
Voltage sensor 4	5.13 Volts [0x7A] (+5V)
Voltage sensor 5	12.14 Volts [0x8A] (+12V)
Voltage sensor 6	1.78 Volts [0x6F] (VIN6)
Voltage sensor 7	3.38 Volts [0xD3] (VSB3V)
Voltage sensor 8	3.14 Volts [0xC4] (VBAT)
Temperature sensor 0	36°C (96°F) [0x24] (TMPIN0)
Temperature sensor 1	47°C (116°F) [0x2F] (TMPIN1)
Fan sensor 0 3185 RPM [0x1D7] (FANIN0)

Dump hardware monitor
LPC Register space, base address = 0x0A00

0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 FF 03 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 55 4C 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
20 D4 98 6A 4D 7A 8A 70 D3 C4 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
30 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
40 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
50 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 03 04 10 19 34 FF 
60 00 00 00 00 FF FF 02 73 00 00 FF 0E 40 24 FF 08 
70 FF FF 24 FF 2F FF 80 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80 FF FF 60 60 64 55 55 46 FF FF FF FF FF FF A8 FF 
90 00 0E 0E 00 06 FF FF FF 42 24 FF AA 55 55 FF 0A 
A0 01 D5 00 FF 00 A3 3C 32 28 1E FF D9 B2 99 80 0D 
B0 0F FF 00 FF 03 FF 3C 32 28 1E FF D9 B2 99 80 0E 
C0 0F FF 00 FF 03 FF 3C 32 28 1E FF D9 B2 99 80 0F 
D0 0F FF 00 FF 03 FF 3C 32 28 1E FF D9 B2 99 80 0F 
E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 FF 03 EF FF 00 FF FF FF FF

Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

GeForce 8800 GTS hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0	71°C (159°F) [0x47] (GPU Core)

Dump hardware monitor

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors	1
Number of threads	2

Processor 0
-- Core 0
-- Thread 0
-- Thread 1

Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores 1 (max 1)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Pentium 4 640
Codename Prescott
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Package Socket 775 LGA (platform ID = 4h)
CPUID F.4.3
Extended CPUID F.4
Core Stepping N0
Technology 90 nm
Core Speed 2800.6 MHz (14.0 x 200.0 MHz)
Rated Bus speed 800.2 MHz
Stock frequency 3200 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, EM64T
L1 Data cache 16 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Trace cache 12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
L2 cache 2048 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 14.0x - 16.0x
VID range 1.116 V - 1.420 V
Features

Thread dumps
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 01001003h
Max CPUID level 00000005h
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h

Function eax ebx ecx edx
0x00000000 0x00000005	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x00000F43	0x00020800	0x0000649D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x605B5001	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x007D7040
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00004121	0x01C0003F	0x0000001F	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00004143	0x01C0103F	0x000007FF	0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x20000000
0x80000002 0x20202020	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x6E492020
0x80000003 0x286C6574	0x50202952	0x69746E65	0x52286D75
0x80000004 0x20342029	0x20555043	0x30322E33	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x08006040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

Cache descriptor	Level 1 D	16 KB	2 thread(s)	
Cache descriptor	Level 2 U	2 MB	2 thread(s)	
Cache descriptor	Level 1 T	12 KB	2 thread(s)

MSR 0x0000001B edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xFEE00900
MSR 0x00000017 edx = 0x00120000	eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000002C edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x0E120210
MSR 0x000001A0 edx = 0x00000004	eax = 0x20850489
MSR 0x00000198 edx = 0x0000102D	eax = 0x0000102D
MSR 0x00000199 edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x0000102D

CPU Thread 1
APIC ID 1
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 1
Type 01001003h
Max CPUID level 00000005h
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h

Function eax ebx ecx edx
0x00000000 0x00000005	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x00000F43	0x01020800	0x0000649D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x605B5001	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x007D7040
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00004121	0x01C0003F	0x0000001F	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00004143	0x01C0103F	0x000007FF	0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x20000000
0x80000002 0x20202020	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x6E492020
0x80000003 0x286C6574	0x50202952	0x69746E65	0x52286D75
0x80000004 0x20342029	0x20555043	0x30322E33	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x08006040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

Cache descriptor	Level 1 D	16 KB	2 thread(s)	
Cache descriptor	Level 2 U	2 MB	2 thread(s)	
Cache descriptor	Level 1 T	12 KB	2 thread(s)

MSR 0x0000001B edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xFEE00800
MSR 0x00000017 edx = 0x00120000	eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000002C edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x10120210
MSR 0x000001A0 edx = 0x00000004	eax = 0x20850489
MSR 0x00000198 edx = 0x0000102D	eax = 0x0000102D
MSR 0x00000199 edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x0000102D

Drive
-----------------------------------------------------
Name Maxtor 6 V200E0

Drive
-----------------------------------------------------
Name FUJITSU MHX2300BT

Drive
-----------------------------------------------------
Name SAMSUNG HM120JC

Display
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NVAPI display API

Display Adapter
-----------------------------------------------------
Name GeForce 8800 GTS

ACPI
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACPI Tree

_GPE
_L0B
_L10
_L09
_L0D
_L05
_L00
_L15
_L07
_L11
_PR_
P001
HI0_
HC0_
_PDC
_OSC
_PPC
_PCT
_PSD
_PSS
SPSS
NPSS
CPU1
P002
HI1_
HC1_
_PDC
_OSC
_PPC
_PCT
_PSD
_PSS
SPSS
NPSS
CPU2
P003
HI2_
HC2_
_PDC
_OSC
CPU3
P004
HI3_
HC3_
_PDC
_OSC
CPU4
_SB_
PR00
AR00
PR0B
AR0B
PR01
AR01
PR08
AR08
PR0A
AR0A
PR0C
AR0C
PRSA
PRSB
PRSC
PRSD
RSEA
RSEB
RSEC
RSED
RSMB
RSB2
RSMU
RSA1
RSA0
RSB0
RSAC
RSZA
RSCI
RSC9
RSTA
RSIR
RSII
PCI0
_HID
_ADR
_BBN
_UID
_PRT
NPTS
NWAK
SBRG
_ADR
SPTS
SWAK
SMIE
[ ]
[ ]
PS1S
[ ]
PS1E
[ ]
SXCT
[ ]
S1CT
[ ]
S3CT
[ ]
S4CT
[ ]
S5CT
[ ]
PIMC
[ ]
PIRA
PIRB
PIRC
PIRD
PREA
PREB
PREC
PRED
[ ]
[ ]
PIRM
PIU2
[ ]
PMUD
SIID
PIID
PIU0
PIU1
PILN
PAZA
PAUI
PIMO
PR0E
PIC_
_HID
_CRS
DMAD
_HID
_CRS
SPKR
_HID
_CRS
COPR
_HID
_CRS
UAR1
_UID
_HID
_STA
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
_PRS
CMPR
UAR2
_UID
_HID
_STA
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
_PRS
CMPR
FDC_
_HID
_FDE
_STA
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
_PRS
LPTE
_HID
_STA
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
_PRS
LPPR
EPPR
RMSC
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
HPET
_HID
_UID
CRS0
CRS1
_STA
_CRS
HPTE
[ ]
[ ]
NVID
LPDC
[ ]
S3F8
S2F8
[ ]
S2E8
[ ]
S3E8
[ ]
M300
[ ]
M330
[ ]
FDC0
[ ]
P378
P278
P3BC
[ ]
G200
G208
RRIO
RDMA
TMR_
_HID
CRS0
CRS1
_CRS
RTC0
_HID
CRS0
CRS1
_CRS
OMSC
_HID
_UID
CRS_
CRS1
_CRS
PS2K
_HID
_CID
_STA
_CRS
_PRW
_PSW
PS2M
_HID
_CID
_STA
M2R0
M2R1
_CRS
_PRW
_PSW
SIOR
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
DCAT
ENFG
EXFG
LPTM
UHID
KBFG
MSFG
U1FG
U2FG
SIOS
SIOW
SIOH
IOID
[ ]
INDX
DATA
[ ]
[ ]
LDN_
[ ]
FDCP
[ ]
LPTP
URAP
URBP
[ ]
ACTR
[ ]
IOAH
IOAL
IOH2
IOL2
[ ]
INTR
[ ]
DMCH
[ ]
CRE0
CRE1
CRE2
CRE3
CRE4
[ ]
OPT0
OPT1
OPT2
OPT3
OPT4
OPT5
CGLD
DSTA
DCNT
CRS1
IRQM
DMAM
IO11
IO12
LEN1
CRS2
IRQE
DMAE
IO21
IO22
LEN2
IO31
IO32
LEN3
DCRS
DSRS
_S3D
_S1D
NATA
NVRB
_HID
FNVR
_DIS
_SRS
_STA
_CRS
PCIE
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
NSMB
_ADR
_PRW
USB0
_ADR
_S1D
_S3D
_PRW
USB2
_ADR
_S1D
_S3D
_PRW
NMAC
_ADR
_PRW
IDE0
_ADR
PTS0
SID0
SID1
SID2
SID3
SID4
SID5
IRQM
[ ]
IR0M
REGF
_REG
A090
[ ]
ID20
[ ]
IDTS
IDTP
ID22
UMSS
UMSP
TIM0
TMD0
PIO0
DMA0
PIO1
DMA1
CHNF
CFG2
[ ]
SSPT
SMPT
PSPT
PMPT
SSAS
SMAS
PSAS
PMAS
[ ]
SDDR
SDDA
PDDR
PDDA
SSUT
[ ]
SSUE
SMUT
[ ]
SMUE
PSUT
[ ]
PSUE
PMUT
[ ]
PMUE
GMPT
GMUE
GMUT
GSPT
GSUE
GSUT
CHN0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
CHN1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
DRMP
GTM_
STM_
AT01
AT02
AT03
AT04
ATA0
ATA1
ATA2
ATA3
ATAB
CMDC
GTFB
GTF_
RATA
ATA0
_ADR
PRI0
_ADR
SPTM
_GTM
_STM
MAST
_ADR
_GTF
SEC0
_ADR
SSTM
_GTM
_STM
MAST
_ADR
_GTF
DRMP
ATA1
_ADR
PRI0
_ADR
SPTM
_GTM
_STM
MAST
_ADR
_GTF
SEC0
_ADR
SSTM
_GTM
_STM
MAST
_ADR
_GTF
DRMP
P0P1
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
HDAC
_ADR
_PRW
MC97
_ADR
_PRW
P0P8
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
P0PA
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
P0PB
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
JMB0
_ADR
CF40
[ ]
CHE0
MULT
[ ]
CAB0
CHE1
[ ]
AHEN
[ ]
PRT0
AHM0
PRT1
AHM1
CF42
SWAP
PATA
[ ]
WTEN
[ ]
PIOT
UDMA
MDMA
IDEB
GTM0
GTM1
GTM2
GTM3
GTM4
PIO0
DMA0
MDA0
PIO1
DMA1
MDA1
PIO2
DMA2
MDA2
PIO3
DMA3
MDA3
FLGP
FLGS
IDE0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
IDE1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
JMB1
_ADR
CF40
[ ]
CHE0
MULT
[ ]
CAB0
CHE1
[ ]
AHEN
[ ]
PRT0
AHM0
PRT1
AHM1
CF42
SWAP
PATA
[ ]
WTEN
[ ]
PIOT
UDMA
MDMA
IDEB
GTM0
GTM1
GTM2
GTM3
GTM4
PIO0
DMA0
MDA0
PIO1
DMA1
MDA1
PIO2
DMA2
MDA2
PIO3
DMA3
MDA3
FLGP
FLGS
IDE0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
IDE1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
P0PC
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
CRS_
MIN5
MAX5
LEN5
MIN6
MAX6
LEN6
MIN7
MAX7
LEN7
_CRS
BN00
[ ]
SMIP
[ ]
[ ]
LCTM
LCNM
RMEM
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
PWRB
_HID
_UID
_STA
BUFA
ICRS
LSTA
LPRS
LCRS
LCRO
LSRS
LSRO
LNKA
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKB
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKC
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKD
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNEA
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNEB
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNEC
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNED
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LUB0
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LUB2
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LMAC
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LAZA
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LACI
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LMC9
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LSMB
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LPMU
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LSA0
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LSA1
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LATA
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
XCPD
XNPT
XCAP
XDCP
XDCT
XDST
XLCP
XLCT
XLST
XSCP
XSCT
XSST
XRCT
MUTE
RBPE
RWPE
RDPE
WBPE
WWPE
WDPE
RWDP
RPME
_SI_
_TZ_
_REV
_OS_
_OSI
_GL_
DP80
DP90
SPIO
IOHB
IOHL
IOVB
IOVL
SSMI
SSEP
SSEN
APIC
SHPB
SHPL
PMBS
PMLN
SCBS
SCLN
ACBS
ACLN
IGPB
IGLN
ACA4
SCIO
SCTL
EXTS
PCIB
PCIL
WKTP
NSLB
BIOS
[ ]
SS1_
SS2_
SS3_
SS4_
[ ]
IOST
TOPM
ROMS
MG1B
MG1L
MG2B
MG2L
[ ]
DMAX
HPTA
CPB0
CPB1
CPB2
CPB3
ASSB
AOTB
AAXB
SMIF
DTSE
DTS1
DTS2
MPEN
TPMF
MG3B
MG3L
MH1B
MH1L
OSTP
RRIO
RDMA
PICM
_PIC
OSVR
OSFL
MCTH
PRWP
GPRW
WAKP
DEB0
[ ]
DBG8
DEB1
[ ]
DBG9
OSYS
SCPP
APA4
FZTF
WOTB
WSSB
WAXB
_PTS
_WAK
_S0_
_S1_
_S4_
_S5_
PTS_
WAK_
SSDT
CSDT
CFGD
NCPU
NPCP
PDC0
PDC1
PDC2
PDC3
PDC4
PDC5
PDC6
PDC7
TBL0
TBL1
TBL2
TBL3
TBL4
TBL5
TBL6
TBL7
CTB0
CTB1
CTB2
CTB3
PMRG
[ ]
[ ]
DEV4
DEV5
DEV6
DEV7
STS4
STS5
STS6
STS7

anyway hope you can decipher that.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

You have installed the latest drivers and updates for your GPU and Vista? 
Are you running HWMonitor for temps? I see the temp on your gpu? I'm wondering what temp it runs at when gaming? Jazz


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

As far as im aware (according to windows update and vista's driver update program thing at least....) All drivers are up-to-date. 

I have been running HWMonitor for the last 3 hours. 

I have tried to game but i cant really as the screen just crashes and dies whenever i try. I have managed to play counter strike source tho. (but then thats hardly graphics intesive..) and the maximum temp a gpu core cot to was 77. the hotest core 2 got of my cpu was 51C


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

i wonder if it might be worth buying a new gpu and a new psu.. basicaly jsut doing a complete rebuild ...


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

ive been thinking.... when something says it runs at (for eg) 90 nm... what does this mean? because im sure my gpu runs at 90nm... and im sure my mobo is a 65nm... i duno if they have to match etc....


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

I think would try a new Graphics Card. If you have any to swap out just to check the system out it might save some money. Does the motherboard have a Video set up or is this the onboard graphics your running?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/90_nm Here is some info on what you're asking. I don't know if they have to match but perhaps someone in here will. Jazz


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

im not sure waht you mean by video set up.. but if you mean am i using onboard... then no. im using my 8800. unless you can clarify that. and i ordered a 9800 and a new psu today. so 2moro ill be able to test out the new parts and see if it was the graphics card. so we shall see tomorrow. 

ta for the info on the nm as well


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

If you've got graphics coming in tomorrow you don't need to pay much attention to my last post. Let us know what's happening. Jazz


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

okey doke. well ill swap my graphics card over with the new one tomorrow, and.. well hope for the best


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fingers crossed and hoping for good news. Waiting to hear...Jazz


----------



## jasont21 (Jun 13, 2007)

GOOD NEWS!!! lol woo. (so far anyway) 

i think i found the problem when my new bits arived. i prob didnt need the 9800gtx+ but at least i wont have to upgrade for a little while now lol. i belive that the problem was my psu. i read somewhere about the originaly problem i had. with the nvklldm driver error etc etc... i read that it might haev something to do with voltage... and it was teh same with this kernal error... but its not the voltage, its the ampage. my old psu was runing at 18 amps for +12 volts. pretty pathetica top be honest. anyway my new psu runs at 56 for +12v lol... so a big increase. normally as soon as i start a graphic intensive game it crashes straight away... even on low/medium settings. so i thought id go all the way and tried one of my games on everything maxed out to the super maximum. including AA etc... no crashes whatsoever. ran as smooth as a ... well a smooth thing. so fingers crossed thats sorted. it def seems it. 


so if anyone else is having kernal errors... or the error for nvkldm or wotever it is... try geting a higher ampage psu. might cost you 80 odd quid fora good one... but its helped me. 

and cheers for your help jazz


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well all I can say to that is Great Job! You've figured out the problem, we're hoping, and have a better graphics element and psu that should really make what you do enjoyable.
And....you can jump in here on occasion and help somebody in need with the same issues. Great input. Thanks for sharing it. Have a good one and give yourself a pat on the back for us. Jazz


----------

